# Picture about debt, win $1,000.



## Shelly1204 (Jan 14, 2010)

Saw this contest and figured I'd post it in case anyone's looking for a project.

Wildfire

Send in a pic showing the dangers of debt. First prize is $1k.

Good luck.
:thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 14, 2010)

> 4. Conditions of Participation
> 
> By submitting the online Entry Form, Contestant agrees to the following conditions of participation:
> 
> ...



...Just so you know.


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 14, 2010)

Yup, they're stock shopping. Why pay a pro many thousands of $$ to license one image, when they can get hundreds of images (or more) for less money, and they now own them to do with whatever they please, _and_ not need to give the photographer credit....


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------

